# Needs a wig for a partial.



## Vixenrath (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys!

  I need a paw, anyone willing to lend one?  Iâ€™m making a steam-punk faun for the Ren-fair.  I know, I know, itâ€™s a little odd.  But isnâ€™t the idea of steam-punk putting future tech in the past?  Iâ€™m working on a set of stilts.  Not sure if I was posting them here or not.  I think that was on the LJ community.  Anyway.  While the stilts are being constructed, the fur has been purchased and the hooves made.  

  I have a pair of ears on commission, and a thing of horns made.  The horns will not be on the ears, hereâ€™s why:

  Iâ€™m looking for a wig.  A cheep wig (fifty dollar rage or less would be great!) that still looks feminine.  But with short hair.  So far, all the wigs Iâ€™ve found look old, 70â€™s hair, or very masculine.  And in the wrong color.  I was wondering if anyone had a hair style they can either draw, or have a picture of?  I kind of like Sakuraâ€™s short hair (Naruto, ick, I knowâ€¦).

  I had that hair once, â€˜ConCream made me Sakura for my first cosplay experience.  It was fun too!  But that hair is WAY too pink, and not poofy enough to match a set of ears.  Iâ€™d like it to be a light pink, or a nice silver color.  Or something between the two.  Hereâ€™s the fur Iâ€™m using.  Sorry, bad images.

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/100_0767.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/100_0770.jpg

  Itâ€™s a light strawberry blond pink short pile under long gray pile.  Itâ€™s nice.  Very nice.  The ears are going to be on a head-band, and Iâ€™m going to stitch the little faun horns onto the wig.  I might stitch the goggles on too, not sure yet.  Depends how the paint reacts to the head-strap.  

  Iâ€™m hoping to draw my costume very soonâ€¦ soon as I figure out what kind of hair to put on it.

  CLIFT NOTES:

  So!  Anyone know where I can get cheep wigs in good colors?  Anyone able to draw/provide a picture of a cute hair style that fits a young adult female faun?


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 26, 2008)

I usually buy wigs here: http://www.bestwigoutlet.com/index.asp

Their fashion wigs are sometimes expensive, but the costume ones are reasonably priced and they have a pretty wide variety.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm. Since you know them, what are their colors like? I know pictures don't really do justice. How does their pink look? 

How about this? In pink or white. http://www.bestwigoutlet.com/_e/Fun/product/SP70119/Costume_Wigs_Punk_New_.htm

A pair of goggles just above the forehead, a pair of pink/gray ears out the sides? Anyone know of dying them? If I get it white and dye it pink, or pink and streak it lighter? Suggestions on coloring? Color rinse? Anyone know anything about it and the best way to only lighten/highlight a wig?

Found this one on another site:  
http://www.buycostumes.com/Frenzy-Blonde-Black-Wig/20608/ProductDetail.aspx

  Again, anyone know how to dye a wig?  Synthetic fiber, doesnâ€™t tell me much Iâ€™m afraid.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 27, 2008)

Wigs are a pain to dye, and I've avoided messing with it. http://katiebair.com/wigs_dyeinfo.html is a product specifically made for wigs, but I haven't used it myself. And I haven't ordered even a tiny fraction of the wigs on that site, and I'm afraid none of them were pink. Though I can say that they do look very much like the photos, as far as the ones I've gotten so far.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe this will help a little bit!

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/vixenrath/1230524598.vixenrath_costume_idea.jpg

Here's my idea for a costume for the Ren-fair. Steampunk faun. Yes, that's pink. I hate pink. But I saw this fur at Jo-Ann's that's short-pile pink with long-pile gray on top of it, oah, so nice. So I bought it. 

It's going on the stilts, soon as I fix them.  

Fixed colors: 
Pink/gray ears
Pink/gray legs
Pink/gray hair (wig searching in progress)
White inside of ears
White underside of tail
Black gloves
Black goggles
Brown hooves
Brown horns

Undecided/subject to change things:
Hair style
Ear style
Glove style
Vest color
Shirt color
Shirt style
Vest style
Horn style

What do you guys think? It's badly drawn, badly colored. Colored in the back of a moving car, not colored in photoshop, bad drawing style, bla-blah-blah. I suck at drawing, deal with it.


----------



## CrackRoxas (Jan 8, 2009)

These two sites are the only ones I use for wigs.

http://amphigory.com/wigs.html

http://www.cosworx.com/home.php?cat=1&bid=1&partner=coscom

If you have any questions about ether, let me know. 

As for the design, I say it looks pretty cool. ^_^

Steampunk faun FTW.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2009)

If you were okay with just a square foot of good material I would suggest going here: 
http://www.nftech.com/products.html
You get really good wig like material only it is much easier to work with.


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 8, 2009)

NOW HAVE A WIG!

So I just got the wig for the faun costume. And it's not what I expected.  Here's the picture on the website.

http://www.buycostumes.com/Frenzy-Blonde-Black-Wig/20608/ProductDetail.aspx
	


And here's what I got.

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/HPIM4052.jpg
	

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/HPIM4053.jpg
	

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/HPIM4050.jpg
	

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c145/vixenrath/HPIM4051.jpg
	


Now, I'm debating if I should return it and keep looking, or keep it.  If I keep it, I need a way to fluff out the blond.  The website made it look like it was blond all over the place, not just the front.  

If anyone has a way to fluff it out, it'd be awesome.  The horns look okay on it (held them up to it.)  If I can fluff it out decently, then I can dye the blond pink, and put on the horns.  Any ideas anyone?

Great wig for a Sonic character...


----------

